# Uniform store - Need Embroidery Wholesaler info in Houston, TX



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi there

I'm in the process of starting what I want to be an Uniform store for small businesses, mostly trades like landscapers, plumbers, etc. I'll get a online storefront, and start dealing locally since I also own a small business (Window Cleaning).

I know I can sell t-shirts and polos and get away screen printing and heat pressing most of my orders, but I also know that's inevitable to get requests for embroider products, like button-up shirts and some hats. I don't have the capabilities or wish to get into the embroidery right now so I wanted to ask around here if someone offers a "to-the-trade" price and what's the turnaround time, as well as your terms. I'm in Houston so if you're here or close by it will be ideal, but I'm willing to deal with the right person no matter what the distance is as long as the price is good and the person is serious and honest.

This is on planning stages right now, so there's no rush, but I wanted to start getting some figures together and establish some contacts 

have a nice weekend you guys

EDIT : I you do embroidered patches that I can heat press, even better so I don't have to send you any garments, shipping is only one way and much cheaper. Also can order a couple extra ones just in case without increasing the project costs a lot


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*

There are several really good contract embroiderers in the Houston area. 
What part of town are you located in?


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*

Katy specifically, so anyone you know here or West Houston will be fine.
If you have a source and want to share I'd appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*



wwpro said:


> Katy specifically, so anyone you know here or West Houston will be fine.
> If you have a source and want to share I'd appreciate it
> 
> Thanks


Let me get a list together and I'll get back to you.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*

Thank you very much for taking the time to do it Jane


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*

I just sent you a PM with the list.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*



lizziemaxine said:


> I just sent you a PM with the list.


Can you also post the list here so other members who may have a similar question can also benefit from the info?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Uniform store - Wholesaler info*

These companies all have a reputation for providing quality contract embroidery work. They aren't necessarily close to you but that really shouldn't matter. Whenever you order product you just have it drop shipped directly to them and then shipped either to you or directly to your customer. 

*EMB Source*
Juan Marquez Phone: (832) 453-6132
6934 Signat Drive Fax: (281) 598-1104
Houston, TX77041 Email: [email protected]

*G2 Contract Embroidery*
Craig Goulden Phone: (832) 878-6694
17515 Huffmeister, Suite B Fax: (281) 213-9197
Cypress, TX 77429Email:









*PDQ Corporate Marketing*
VanMiles, CAS Phone: (281) 240-0228
10700 Corporate Dr. #116 Fax: (281) 240-2418
Stafford, TX77477-4002 Email: [email protected]

*Texas Art Embroidery/Keepers Unlimited*
RandySheinberg Phone: (713) 664-3322
7556 Renwick Drive Fax: (713) 664-2060
Houston, TX77081 Email: [email protected]

*Unlimited Custom Embroidery*
QuyenTran Phone: 713-773-0111
10611 Harwin Dr., Suite 410 Fax: 713-773-0202
Houston, TX77036 Email: [email protected]

__________________


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

Great info Jane, thanks a lot.
I sent you another PM


----------

